# Look who we met today......



## {97702} (13 December 2020)

So today I loaded 2 hounds and 2 terriers into the car and off we went to Haughmond Hill in Shropshire for a Greyhound Trust Shropshire & Borders unofficial walk 😊

I may possibly have gone with a view to meeting a few of the dogs who are currently looking for homes 🙄 and I was delighted to meet Casper who walked all round the walk with me and my four 😊





We had a lovely time despite the mud, the pouring rain and the cold 😂 and Casper seemed to get on really well with my lot!

sadly at the end of the walk I had my sensible head on though ☹️  Social walks are great fun but they aren’t a ‘usual’ environment for the dogs - I could tell that as Millie and George stopped barking hysterically at every dog we met, it was a miracle 😱😱😱 - and I realised that I needed to be sure that Casper was OK with the terriers in a more normal situation.  So I didn’t bring him home with me today..... I’m going back next weekend to try him again with my dogs in his ‘home’ environment, and if that works out he will be joining my household 😊

all fingers and paws are tightly crossed here 😊😊😊😀


----------



## PurBee (13 December 2020)

Awwww those adorable eyes asking “can i be your family too?’....heart-melting...i dont blame you for being smitten! Good luck next weekend for part 2 😀


----------



## palo1 (13 December 2020)

He is stunning @Levrier!!  Very kind looking lad; how old is he and do you know any of his history?   Looking at him really makes me want another greyhound...


----------



## {97702} (13 December 2020)

He is only 2 years old and apparently he didn’t really fancy racing!  He is quite a handful by all accounts and isn’t great with cats, which is why I need to be sure about the terriers - but I loved him as soon as I saw his pictures 😊

He was snapped up almost immediately but that home didn’t work out for him so he has come back to rescue.... maybe it is meant to be 🥰


----------



## Blanche (13 December 2020)

How exciting, he looks adorable.😍


----------



## Chiffy (13 December 2020)

Fingers x for next weekend! 🐾🐾🐾🐾🐾  back to five!


----------



## FinnishLapphund (13 December 2020)

He looks lovely. I'm a bit worried about the not cat safe bit vs George, and Colin, and wondering why he was returned, but he passed the first meeting hurdle, fingers crossed he also behaves well at the next meeting.


----------



## Stiff Knees (13 December 2020)

Such a noble profile 🐾


----------



## ycbm (13 December 2020)

I didn't think it would take you long   He looks a very worthy successor to join your tribe, there's soul in those eyes,  isn't there? 
.


----------



## View (13 December 2020)

Oh he does look a kind lad (I agree, it's those eyes).  I'm sure he will be joining your gang.


----------



## SashaBabe (13 December 2020)

He is absolutely beautiful.  I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Bellasophia (13 December 2020)

Beautiful markings,he’s lovely...good luck for the home visit.


----------



## {97702} (13 December 2020)

FinnishLapphund said:



			He looks lovely. I'm a bit worried about the not cat safe bit vs George, and Colin, and wondering why he was returned, but he passed the first meeting hurdle, fingers crossed he also behaves well at the next meeting.
		
Click to expand...

I do know more about that but I thought it wasn’t really fair to say, particularly I haven’t even adopted him yet, so I’ve stuck to what is publicly available on the rehoming page 😊

I am concerned about little George and Colin too.... hence not taking him home today.... I can only hope that he realised that dogs are not at all like cats!  To be fair, neither of them move like cats - but you never know


----------



## Mynstrel (13 December 2020)

He's gorgeous, hope it works out when you go back for a second visit. Looking forward to the pics of Colin terriorising him!


----------



## MrsMozart (13 December 2020)

Everything crossed!

He's gorgeous.

I hope that he goes well with the little ones. The Lil'dog met D1's cat and didn't eat him! Then again, my money might be on the cat in there one, but still, no flying fur. Fingers crossed it goes really really well lass.


----------



## misst (13 December 2020)

He is lovely! He looks as if butter wouldn't melt. Keeping everything crossed for the next meeting. If it is meant to be then it will happen - otherwise the "right" one will turn up anyway. x


----------



## Pearlsasinger (13 December 2020)

I am not normally a sight hound fan (I know, I know, heresy) but I do think he looks rather nice.  I'm sure it's not easy to mix up terriers and cats.


----------



## TheOldTrout (13 December 2020)

He is lovely!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (13 December 2020)

He has such a lovely face! Very soulful eyes!


----------



## EventingMum (13 December 2020)

He is very handsome, I hope the second meeting goes well.


----------



## Parrotperson (13 December 2020)

AWWW He looks really lovely. fingers firmly crossed.


----------



## jumbyjack (13 December 2020)

Very handsome boy!


----------



## CrazyMare (14 December 2020)

If it helps, my greyhounds are not cat safe, but they are very much small terrier safe.

I can leave them with dad's 4kg terrier and they won't move. Mainly because they are utterly terrified of the grumpy little sod.... 🙄


----------



## Parrotperson (14 December 2020)

CrazyMare said:



			If it helps, my greyhounds are not cat safe, but they are very much small terrier safe.

I can leave them with dad's 4kg terrier and they won't move. Mainly because they are utterly terrified of the grumpy little sod.... 🙄
		
Click to expand...

as it should be CrazyMare as it should be....😂😂😂


----------



## Errin Paddywack (14 December 2020)

I do hope it goes well, he looks so lovely.  Have to say I am a bit biased as my older collie has the same face marking and the same appealing eyes.


----------



## seaofdreams (14 December 2020)

Oh he is scrummy, I really hope it goes well for you. 
My girl was 18 months old when we got her (7 now) and wasn't and still is very much not cat friendly! 
Yet is absolutely fine with small dogs, my mum has JR terriers and no issues at all and at agility we have allsorts and she never looks twice, so I will keep everything crossed for you!


----------



## {97702} (14 December 2020)

I have to admit Ace tried to eat George when he arrived, but George told Ace to go away in no uncertain terms and Ace was a sweetie so he accepted being told 😊 I did try them with a bitch who I was thinking of adopting before I got Colin and she wasn’t nearly as nice, she wouldn’t give up.... but that’s the difference between bitches and dogs for me, dogs are a lot more easy going in my experience 😊

Well, hopefully 😊😊😊


----------



## MuddyTB (14 December 2020)

Aww, he looks so sweet. And a new colour to add to your pack


----------



## twiggy2 (14 December 2020)

He looks lovely, you will be in the white hair and black hair camp for certain with him, you will never be able to cuddle your dogs on the way out of your house for a posh do again!!! As if!!!


----------



## Penny Less (18 December 2020)

Who goes to posh do's anyway !


----------



## MrsMozart (18 December 2020)

Is it tomorrow that we get all excited?


----------



## {97702} (18 December 2020)

MrsMozartletoe said:



			Is it tomorrow that we get all excited? 






Click to expand...

Sunday 😊😊😊

If he doesn’t work out I may get a Rottie instead 🤣


----------



## MrsMozart (18 December 2020)

Levrier said:



			Sunday 😊😊😊

If he doesn’t work out I may get a Rottie instead 🤣
		
Click to expand...


Rotties Rock!

And, you'd have to be bonkers


----------



## Goldenstar (18 December 2020)

He’s beautiful I hope he fits in .


----------



## silv (18 December 2020)

Hope all goes well on Sunday, he is absolutely gorgeous, can see why you are potentially smitten


----------



## Bellasophia (19 December 2020)

lev.I’m happy for you that you are taking on another greyhound 
but
I looked him up on the rescue site..it said he was an ex racer(elderberry fury) could be “stubborn “when walked and was returned from first adoption  as he had high prey drive re their cat..Now I’m saying I’m worried for Colin .This will be a difficult dog to say the least.
Why choose this one when there are others there that they say are good with small animals and never raced?
If you do take him could you foster in the first instance?


----------



## Sandstone1 (19 December 2020)

Beautiful looking dog but hope he fits in with the others. Could be a big ask with two small dogs, One still a pup.  Hope it goes well if you do go ahead.


----------



## {97702} (19 December 2020)

Bellasophia said:



			lev.I’m happy for you that you are taking on another greyhound
but
I looked him up on the rescue site..it said he was an ex racer(elderberry fury) could be “stubborn “when walked and was returned from first adoption  as he had high prey drive re their cat..Now I’m saying I’m worried for Colin .This will be a difficult dog to say the least.
Why choose this one when there are others there that they say are good with small animals and never raced?
If you do take him could you foster in the first instance?
		
Click to expand...

BS I am sure you post with the best intentions but I am really taken aback by this post and it has taken me some time to be able to compose a reply.

I have been involved with rescue greyhounds for 20 years and have known dozens of them in that time, I’m quite used by now to assessing and managing their behaviour.  They are not all perfectly behaved when they come in off the track into the totally alien environment of a home, I don’t expect them to be.

The rescue coordinator is a personal friend who knows me and my set up/dogs very well, we have had many discussions about dogs over the last few years and she knows I can easily manage dogs that others would return for tenuous reasons (as happened in Casper’s case) specifically because I don’t expect the poor dog to be perfect in every way.  In my experience most people would have returned Ace, and everyone in their right mind would have returned Millie to the rescue charity!

Casper was not returned because he failed his cat test - he was only cat tested AFTER he was returned, and I’m well aware he failed. That’s exactly why I didn’t bring him home last weekend, and am going back to try him out with the little ones in a controlled environment before I make any decision.  I am not stupid, and I do not put any of my dogs at risk - EVER.

Whenever I adopt a new greyhound I make it quite clear that I don’t mind what colour or age he is, the only criterion is that he must get on with my existing dogs.  If Casper proves not to be suitable so be it, there are always many others looking for homes. 

And the reason I don’t go for the ‘popular’ ones which state they are good with small animals and have never raced? Because I know they can go to less experienced owners who will enjoy their first greyhound, I’m happy to take on the slightly more difficult ones who also deserve every chance of a loving home.


----------



## twiggy2 (19 December 2020)

Bellasophia said:



			lev.I’m happy for you that you are taking on another greyhound
but
I looked him up on the rescue site..it said he was an ex racer(elderberry fury) could be “stubborn “when walked and was returned from first adoption  as he had high prey drive re their cat..Now I’m saying I’m worried for Colin .This will be a difficult dog to say the least.
Why choose this one when there are others there that they say are good with small animals and never raced?
If you do take him could you foster in the first instance?
		
Click to expand...

Lev I am taken aback on your behalf. 
My Maz lurcher spent 2 yrs in rescue kennels because no-one wanted her, she was 'as mad as' hence the name, she has been the easiest dog i have ever owned(once she settled which took a few weeks) I don't want the easy dogs where is the fun in that and as you say there are more people to give them homes than the difficult ones.
BS little dogs and cats are not the same thing and dogs (even ghreyhounds) are fully aware of that, my last lurcher would hunt cats given the chance but lived with 2 small dogs, used to be used to introduce tiny dogs to big dogs as she really had no interest in them, we also had ferrets that she just to free range under supervision with as she had no prey drive or interest in them. I am sure Lev has things under control re Colin and a dog that whilst in kennels and unfamiliar surroundings is not easy.


----------



## Bellasophia (19 December 2020)

I’ve never posted in malice  and know your credentials re greyhound rescue are five star..never doubted that,nor questioned your ability.
I posted this because you recently posted you were under extreme stress..not going into that,but you posted a very  disturbing post and therefore it seems very bad timing to bring in a high prey drive dog (with so many issues )into a pack with a new pup and an old dog;terriers both.
Plus your prior gh rescues have all been into a greyhound pack..never mixed with terriers.This is new territory for you too.Many terriers don’t really kick off until they come through adolescence..castration wont change the dogs character,just his repro drive.
My post was serious,you would still be giving a greyt home to one in need,but maybe this particular dog would not be the best choice at this time,as he has many red stars and would still find a person (who maybe  has just one large dog )who would still be a good fit.
I don’t know why you are surprised by my post,for me the surprise was to read the dogs description on the rescue board ,which you omitted to include when you showed us his pictures.Had you included this I’m sure others would have shared my concerns.


----------



## {97702} (19 December 2020)

No, as I’ve said, I’m sure you have the best intentions BS and I’ve never thought anything else where your posts are concerned.

The specific reason I didn’t post any information about Casper was because I know a lot more about him than you will find online (as I’ve said, the rescue coordinator is a friend, we have discussed him a lot) and I knew people would jump to conclusions based on the limited information they had available.  Conclusions that were inevitably incorrect.

As for the rest of it..... I am starting to get really angry now about your judgement so I shall refrain from further comment.


----------



## Bellasophia (19 December 2020)

Best wishes.Hope it all works out.


----------



## TheresaW (19 December 2020)

It’s all well and good saying dogs know the difference between a cat and a small dog. 10 years ago, my friends little terrier, who was on a lead, was ripped apart by 4 greyhounds. I took him to the vets for her as she didn’t want her children to see him. I posted on here at the time about it.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (19 December 2020)

There's a man I simply know as the Man with the Greyhounds who lives in my neighbourhood. I've ocasionally met him with his various Greyhounds through the around 20 years we lived here, as far as I know, all his dogs have done Greyhound racing (it's only done on amateur level here in Sweden),  and they've all loved/loves meeting mine, and all other, dogs they come across out on their walks.
His latest bitch even loves the cat who lives with a neighbour to them, but all other cats is best to keep a distance to her.

Just saying this as an example of that even Greyhounds that have raced doesn't have to be unreliable with small dogs, and some Greyhounds can even make a difference between cats they consider as theirs, and all other cats.


----------



## Sandstone1 (19 December 2020)

I do not think any malice was meant by the poster expressing concern.  I had to turn down a rescue dog in the summer as as much as I was able to cope with her problems my other dog just did not like her and it would have been unfair on both of them.
However much experience you have with dogs sometimes it just doesnt work.  I think thats all that was meant anyway.


----------



## {97702} (19 December 2020)

Wow, the total inability of people to read a post on this forum never fails to amaze me.

Let me clarify - I did not post this thread to seek anyone’s views or “permission” to adopt this hound or any other greyhound. That decision is mine, and mine alone, and if I am entirely honest I couldn’t give a flying flamingo what anyone on an Internet forum has to say about it.  Only one or two of you actually know me and my dogs, and nobody knows the dog I may or may not be adopting.  

I shared a pic of a possible hound because I was excited about the prospect of getting another one. That is all.

For the sake of the lazy/unobservant  I have commented on posts 1, 4, 13, 27, 32 and 38 that I am well aware he may not work out as he may not get on with the terriers - who knows, he may fight with Marty or Millie tomorrow! Anything is possible.

So I will repeat for those who chose to ignore it the first time - I don’t put my dogs at risk, EVER.  As I’ve said in this thread, I’ve already turned down one greyhound who wasn’t safe with terriers, why ever do you think I’d do anything differently this time??!!!!

I have also made it quite clear that I do not think BS was being malicious, I never think that of her, I am just pointing out that I’ve done this many many times before - and yes, with a terrier hence rejecting the last one! - so I know what I’m doing.....


----------



## Sandstone1 (19 December 2020)

Levrier said:



			Wow, the total inability of people to read a post on this forum never fails to amaze me.

Let me clarify - I did not post this thread to seek anyone’s views or “permission” to adopt this hound or any other greyhound. That decision is mine, and mine alone, and if I am entirely honest I couldn’t give a flying flamingo what anyone on an Internet forum has to say about it.  Only one or two of you actually know me and my dogs, and nobody knows the dog I may or may not be adopting. 

I shared a pic of a possible hound because I was excited about the prospect of getting another one. That is all.

For the sake of the lazy/unobservant  I have commented on posts 1, 4, 13, 27, 32 and 38 that I am well aware he may not work out as he may not get on with the terriers - who knows, he may fight with Marty or Millie tomorrow! Anything is possible.

So I will repeat for those who chose to ignore it the first time - I don’t put my dogs at risk, EVER.  As I’ve said in this thread, I’ve already turned down one greyhound who wasn’t safe with terriers, why ever do you think I’d do anything differently this time??!!!!

I have also made it quite clear that I do not think BS was being malicious, I never think that of her, I am just pointing out that I’ve done this many many times before - and yes, with a terrier hence rejecting the last one! - so I know what I’m doing.....[/Q
I didnt say you would put your dogs at risk.  I simply said that I didnt  think the poster you made the fuss about meant any harm.  Stop getting your knickers in a twist for goodness sake and chill out!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## {97702} (19 December 2020)

Sorry Sandstone I can’t quote you because your quote didn’t work properly, but I wasn’t referring to your post.  I only referred to it to reassure everyone that I agreed that I didn’t think BS was being malicious.

ETA - and quite frankly, if everyone wasn’t so bloody judgemental on the forum I wouldn’t get so bloody annoyed? To make y’all feel better, I’ll just post ‘no really Sherlock I’d never thought of that’ next time....


----------



## Sandstone1 (19 December 2020)

Levrier said:



			Sorry Sandstone I can’t quote you because your quote didn’t work properly, but I wasn’t referring to your post.  I only referred to it to reassure everyone that I agreed that I didn’t think BS was being malicious.
		
Click to expand...

Something weird happened to my post and quote thingy.


----------



## TheresaW (19 December 2020)

No point in talking to you. You know everything, only your vet is a good vet, and just, well...

We have a husky, high prey drive dog. She was absolutely fine for a long time with smalls, then one day she wasn’t. Since we lost our old cat, who she was fine with, we know bringing another cat in will be asking for trouble, even if it is a dog savvy cat. But you know best. I just hope and pray the little ones are safe, whichever dog you get.

Would like to point out, we’ve had a couple of rescues now. Can honestly say, the first 6 weeks or so have been a honeymoon period, and then we meet the real dog. Good luck, but being the expert you are, am sure you’ll be fine.


----------



## {97702} (19 December 2020)

No really Sherlock? This will be rescue number 14 for me, so obvs I had no idea about any of that.....


----------



## TheresaW (19 December 2020)

Levrier said:



			No really Sherlock? This will be rescue number 14 for me, I had no idea about any of that.....
		
Click to expand...

Obviously, as i said, you know everything


----------



## HashRouge (19 December 2020)

TheresaW said:



			Obviously, as i said, you know everything
		
Click to expand...

In fairness, whatever your opinion of Lev she *is* an experienced owner of rescue greyhounds and has stated categorically that she will not adopt the dog if she feels he may in any way be a risk to Colin or George. So I'm not quite sure why she is getting so much grief.


----------



## {97702} (19 December 2020)

HashRouge said:



			In fairness, whatever your opinion of Lev she *is* an experienced owner of rescue greyhounds and has stated categorically that she will not adopt the dog if she feels he may in any way be a risk to Colin or George. So I'm not quite sure why she is getting so much grief.
		
Click to expand...

Oh it’s quite simple - TW, Clodagh and their like cannot resist a petty bitch fest at me  at any opportunity.  It shows them for what they are to be honest....


----------



## misst (19 December 2020)

So... I am not getting involved in the argument re good choice/bad choice - but I will say I hope it goes really well tomorrow and that you have a new family member soon Lev. I am looking forward to hearing all about it  good vibes being sent for a happy outcome tomorrow x If it doesn't work out I'm sure you'll walk away but in the end it is no ones business but your own.


----------



## TheresaW (19 December 2020)

Levrier said:



			Oh it’s quite simple - TW, Clodagh and their like cannot resist a petty bitch fest at me  at any opportunity.  It shows them for what they are to be honest....
		
Click to expand...

What are we? Please do tell.


----------



## PurBee (19 December 2020)

My brother’s rescue dog who i ended up homing rather than him being returned to the rescue, first day here he initially chased one of my 3 cats.
She buggered off for 24hrs and i coaxed her back. 
Strange for him to do that as he was otherwise good with cats and chickens with my brother. He was also good with the other 2 cats. 
I put it down to him being excited and nervous in a new enviornment after a very long journey from my brother’s place.
He’s ended up being the most chilled out of all the animals. 
So there’s no knowing until the set-up is introduced...it might be abit rocky at first as everyone gets used to the newbie and vice versa, but most times, it works out. If not, its obvious too.

Cant wait to hear how it goes with him lev, his cute eyes really have got me! My boy dog has one black ear on a white face....so cute!


----------



## {97702} (19 December 2020)

misst said:



			So... I am not getting involved in the argument re good choice/bad choice - but I will say I hope it goes really well tomorrow and that you have a new family member soon Lev. I am looking forward to hearing all about it  good vibes being sent for a happy outcome tomorrow x If it doesn't work out I'm sure you'll walk away but in the end it is no ones business but your own.
		
Click to expand...

If Casper isn’t right there is a newbie big brindle boy just come in, but I saw his pic and burst into tears - he looks very like Ace, maybe a bit too soon!

There is also a gorgeous older black greyhound boy who was taken back in because his owners couldn’t be bothered to secure their fences and let him stray all over a main road (the police brought him home on one occasion!) so we will see.

And if none of them are right, then it isn’t meant to be - there are new hounds coming in all the time, I’m not in a huge hurry, the right one will find me 😊


----------



## twiggy2 (19 December 2020)

I hope tomorrow goes well Lev


----------



## misst (19 December 2020)

My rescues that have "found me" have never been what I was looking for LOL but they have always been wonderful. Enjoy tomorrow whatever happens.


----------



## {97702} (19 December 2020)

misst said:



			My rescues that have "found me" have never been what I was looking for LOL but they have always been wonderful. Enjoy tomorrow whatever happens.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha I know that one - on one occasion I was looking for a big black greyhound dog, I came away with a tiny little white greyhound bitch 😆 Since then I’ve been more pragmatic - I don’t mind colour/age, I’d prefer a dog, but if it gets on with my current dogs that’s fine 😃


----------



## Clodagh (19 December 2020)

Levrier said:



			Oh it’s quite simple - TW, Clodagh and their like cannot resist a petty bitch fest at me  at any opportunity.  It shows them for what they are to be honest....
		
Click to expand...

I’ve said nothing but it is still all my fault!? Do you think you may have a bee in your bonnet?


----------



## windand rain (19 December 2020)

Wishing you well I think the problem with cats is usually run which invites chasing my old cat would chase dogs which kind of meant my dogs always respected him. I think it great to take on rescue greyhounds they are lovely dogs but wouldn't suit my lifestyle as like dogs that are easy to train and dont need leads which kind of rules them out but neighbours have one with about a dozen shitzu type dogs and it seems the little ones that cause the trouble


----------



## {97702} (19 December 2020)

Clodagh said:



			I’ve said nothing but it is still all my fault!? Do you think you may have a bee in your bonnet?
		
Click to expand...

No, you just ‘like’ every post that criticises or is negative of me in any way in AAD - as was pointed out to me by another user. path-et-ic.....


----------



## TheresaW (19 December 2020)

As do “friends”‘ of yours. I have no idea why you have the cult like following you do. I like, and do welcome some of your posts, but in general, if we disagree with you in general,  or heaven forbid, have a dog opinion, we are wrong.


----------



## {97702} (19 December 2020)

TheresaW said:



			As do “friends”‘ of yours. I have no idea why you have the cult like following you do. I like, and do welcome some of your posts, but in general, if we disagree with you in general,  or heaven forbid, have a dog opinion, we are wrong.
		
Click to expand...

TW I have put you on ignore, I suggest you do the same with me. My last reply wasn’t even addressed to you? I won’t be bothering to reply to any more of your posts, I really don’t see the point - you don’t like me, you are determined to disagree  with me whenever possible, that’s your prerogative, I couldn’t care less.

Quite honestly I’m bored of all this pathetic bickering interrupting me posting about what I love - my dogs.   I’ll continue to post pathetic ‘I adore my dogs’ posts/photos because I can, and I do, and nobody is going to bully me off the forum by their sniping to stop me doing that.  End of.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (19 December 2020)

I don't think Levrier knows everything, like the rest of us, she does the best she can based on her experience. 

Several years ago, a "teenaged" Greyhound chased down my at the time similarly sized Smooth Collie bitch. So on the wrong time, the wrong day, a high prey driven dog can go after any other dog, regardless of size.
Turned out the Greyhound had only days before chasing down my bitch, been to its first training on a race track. The owner hadn't thought about that it would mean that they perhaps should need to be a bit careful the first time they afterwards took their dog to the dog club, especially a dog club who was much in favour of loose training sessions with dogs. 
I don't blame the dog, and over 30 years later, I don't blame the owner either. They made a mistake, hopefully they learnt something from it, and my bitch wasn't physically harmed, though it did make a small dent in her mental confidence. 

Borzois were bred to hunt wolves, so I presume that size doesn't really matter for them when it comes to what might trigger their prey drive. I once knew a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel who survived being tossed like a ragdoll between 3 for his owner unknown Borzois. 
But I also know that the breeder who bred Humla, my last (latest?) Norwegian Buhund, who had been breeding dogs all her life, first together with her mother, then on her own, also had Borzois, and a Chihuahua! By the way, she also had some stable cats.

As Levrier have said, i might just as well happen that this new potential dog doesn't get along with Marty, or Millie. She isn't just bringing him straight home because he passed the first meeting test. She's assessing him a second time, in another location, to try to be able to make a thought trough decision.


----------



## TheresaW (19 December 2020)

Much as I agree with a lot of what you say FL, the dogs could have a fantastic meet in “controlled conditions”, but as Lev herself has said with her years of rescue experience, it takes a while for the real dog to emerge. Why would anyone put the small in that scenario?  As my previous post pointed out, not all prey driven dogs will differentiate between a cat and a small dog.


----------



## skinnydipper (19 December 2020)

So would I be judged to be irresponsible for adopting this dog and bringing her home to live with my dogs (including JRT) and cats?   Layla being an ex travellers' dog who would undoubtedly have been worked and could have been described as "keen".


----------



## {97702} (19 December 2020)

Just because he has me smile all evening despite this s-h-1-t (will now get bitched at for over reacting....)


----------



## {97702} (19 December 2020)

skinnydipper said:



			So would I be judged to be irresponsible for adopting this dog and bringing her home to live with my dogs (including JRT) and cats?   Layla being an ex travellers' dog who would undoubtedly have been worked and could have been described as "keen".


View attachment 61487
 dog,
		
Click to expand...

Yep probably SD!  Ironic, one of my greyhounds was really really keen - she never hurt a fly with me, when I had to sadly re-home her due to catastrophic divorce, she killed 2 cats in her new home with different owners despite having 3 legs!  Was she ever a problem for me? Nope, not at all.

But of course I’m a “know it all”.... I wonder why that might be.....experience perhaps?


----------



## skinnydipper (19 December 2020)

and with JRT.


----------



## Goldenstar (19 December 2020)

We also have a Lurcher who had been used for Lamping they abandoned her when she dislocated her hip it’s a long story but we found her injured and rescued her .
She lives perfectly happily with cats obviously we where careful at first .


----------



## TheresaW (19 December 2020)

I didn’t say the new dog would kill anything. I pointed out that not ALL dogs know/will see the difference between a cat and a small dog, as a very real experience taught me. I also mentioned that my own very high prey driven dog lived very happily with a cat (she also does with my mums cat) but I would not trust her at all with a new cat.

It was also in our minds not to trust Luna ever with our old boy. That’s something that I am sure Lev would have done, but as I said before, all animals are fine until they aren’t.


----------



## Sandstone1 (20 December 2020)

Any dog is capable of doing the unexpected,  its just up to the owners to be aware and minimise the risk.  Obviously some breeds are more prey driven than others.
I think some of the problem here is that some experienced dog owners constantly seem to rub peoples noses in how experienced they are or think they are and dont seem to think any others have any experience.
I will probably get shot down here or ignored but Im going to say it anyway!
Some peoples attitude on All about dogs really does stink.  They have no respect for other peoples opinions and experience.  No one knows every thing about dogs!  A lot of people here have a lot of experience of dogs some in a professional capacity too but dont bang on about it all the time!
You can always learn from other people no matter how many dogs you have or how long you have owned dogs for.
There is quite a bit of old school attitudes to training too but things change and times change too and it pays to be open minded about things.   I think people just need to be a bit more open minded and respect other peoples thoughts a bit more.  Im fully prepared to be blasted here or ignored but so be it.  Hey its nearly Christmas and in this very weird time of Covid maybe we should all just try to be a bit more relaxed about things?
Anyway Happy Christmas!


----------



## {97702} (20 December 2020)

If my posts offend you so much Sandstone, don’t read them. It’s not difficult.


----------



## Clodagh (20 December 2020)

I too have had many rescues and had an ex travellers lurcher who I never worried about with the terriers. She wasn’t great with cats but was quite trainable.
I liked BS post as she was saying that Levriers pack is unsettled. Only going on what has been said by the OP...
Colin and George argue I think ‘incessantly’.
Millie is a bully
Marty is intimidated.
I have nowhere near the Ops knowledge but I think I would want my existing dogs living together contentedly before introducing an unknown quantity.


----------



## {97702} (20 December 2020)

Ace is dead.

Actually this another fine example of a forum user drawing incorrect conclusions based on the limited information they have available? Of course I don’t share the day to day interactions and lifestyle of my dogs, why would I, I post a snapshot overview.  Yet people assume they “know” my dogs from that information.  What you read online - as with Casper’s description - is never going to be the full story, and I’m surprised anyone would think it was


----------



## Clodagh (20 December 2020)

Levrier said:



			Ace is dead.




			I am very sorry. Meant Marty. Edited
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## CorvusCorax (20 December 2020)

I'd be happy to be one of Levrier's dogs, they want for nothing and a lot of 'professionals' don't have the relationship that she has with her pack.
There is no harm being done and there are no welfare issues.

The thing about casting up individual dogs' names and perceived issues from previous threads as a 'gotcha' is that people can make very hurtful assumptions/mistakes when things are still very raw.

At this difficult period when some people are living in isolation without the benefit of a spouse/children/close family for support/to vent to, our dogs are a lifeline, I know I wouldn't have got out of bed for the last nine months without mine, and indeed this section of the forum can be a place of solace for us as well.
Bear that in mind, eh?
If you don't like what someone has to say, ignore it.


----------



## Sandstone1 (20 December 2020)

Levrier said:



			If my posts offend you so much Sandstone, don’t read them. It’s not difficult.
		
Click to expand...

They do not offend me at all.  Your post just proves my point,  Im sorry you feel the need to be so rude most of the time.   You come across as pretty angry most of the time.   Maybe take your own advice once in a while.


----------



## Sandstone1 (20 December 2020)

CorvusCorax said:



			I'd be happy to be one of Levrier's dogs, they want for nothing and a lot of 'professionals' don't have the relationship that she has with her pack.
There is no harm being done and there are no welfare issues.

The thing about casting up individual dogs' names and perceived issues from previous threads as a 'gotcha' is that people can make very hurtful assumptions/mistakes when things are still very raw.

At this difficult period when some people are living in isolation without the benefit of a spouse/children/close family for support/to vent to, our dogs are a lifeline, I know I wouldn't have got out of bed for the last nine months without mine, and indeed this section of the forum can be a place of solace for us as well.
Bear that in mind, eh?
If you don't like what someone has to say, ignore it.
		
Click to expand...

Thats the point though.  Often people dont ignore it and bite back often quite nastily.


----------



## Chiffy (20 December 2020)

Owning and looking after horses and dogs, so many people have differing opinions. So easy on a forum to make assumptions about how someone looks after their animals.
If a post doesn’t actually ask for advice or opinions, best not to give it.
I agree with CC, my dogs have been my lifeline this year especially but ever since I have lived alone.
Whatever your opinions, be kind.


----------



## planete (20 December 2020)

Real life experience of multiple high prey drive ex-working dogs, be it racing or rabbiting is essential to their successful management.  I think Levrier has got that and I do not doubt she will be quite capable of making a wise decision.  Without people like her, these dogs would not have a future.


----------



## Bellasophia (20 December 2020)

first read this.
http://greyhoundequality.org/care_article1.html
the greyhound  experts themselves have written a very informative article about differentiating a high prey drive dog to a predatory aggressive dog.This is very important to understand.
Many of the comments written here ,after the” kick off,”have used examples to say their own high drive dog loves cats / small dogs in their home and all  will be well...
We still don’t know which category Casper  is in,as Lev didn’t  give us any info on the dog she was going to see.
Personally I would wish to see neither issue  in a fifth dog entering a mixed pack,there are low -key good keepers in the rescue...they would gel beautifully .Why rock the boat?
I posted on her first posts as I was enthused by the photos of a beautiful dog and pleased to she was going to get another g hound..
I simply went to the rescue website just to see if he had “ reserved “ on his name.I was ready to cheer .
Instead I read he was an ex racer,returned from first adoption,failed the first test. ,failed cat test ,,not recommended for cat home,exhuberant with children,not perfect on walks etc..
so I did have concerns for this dog coming into levs pack.
*If he was coming into an all Grey pack I would have absolutely  no reservations that this dog would have been integrated with careful management.But we have two terriers to consider ..*I’ve discussed this in my first post
This will never be a 100 per cent safe place for the little ones with an ex racer in their midst. Imo.


lev is irate,says ive violated her privacy,which I actually haven’t.

..we’ve even been told not to have opinions..sorry,it’s a discussion forum.


Im very upset that club house say I’ve discussed her posts there in my first post on this above...please show me where.
Ive  actually reported this to admin...it’s totally unfair and demeans my integrity.


----------



## CorvusCorax (20 December 2020)

'We still don't know' because we don't need to know and we 'didn't get info' because it's not about what you or anyone else would 'personally like to see', because it is really none of our business?
I know I'm as guilty as the next person for getting a bit over-involved with other people's dogs, but people really do need to back off here, Levrier is entitled to post about her dogs without they and her becoming public property.

I've seen things which concern me much more on this forum getting coo-ed over, and managed to sit on my hands.

This is just a bit weird now.


----------



## {97702} (20 December 2020)

Bellasophia said:



			I posted this because you recently posted you were under extreme stress..not going into that,but you posted a very  disturbing post .
		
Click to expand...




Bellasophia said:



			lev is irate,says ive violated her privacy,which I actually haven’t.

Im very upset that club house say I’ve discussed her posts there in my first post on this above...please show me where.
Ive  actually reported this to admin...it’s totally unfair and demeans my integrity.
		
Click to expand...

Since you have asked.... there you are.  The “disturbing post” you refer to was one made on a thread in Club House which was intended to be a place to discuss issues without judgement.


----------



## {97702} (20 December 2020)

CorvusCorax said:



			'We still don't know' because we don't need to know and we 'didn't get info' because it's not about what you or anyone else would 'personally like to see', because it is really none of our business?
I know I'm as guilty as the next person for getting a bit over-involved with other people's dogs, but people really do need to back off here, Levrier is entitled to post about her dogs without they and her becoming public property.

I've seen things which concern me much more on this forum getting coo-ed over, and managed to sit on my hands.

This is just a bit weird now.
		
Click to expand...

It’s more than weird.  I don’t think I’ll be bothering to say as and when I do adopt another dog - which won’t be today you will all relieved to hear, I have a migraine so cannot drive for 4 hours today so Colin and George get to live another day.... I’m so upset as I won’t be able to get to kennels until after Christmas now and I expect Casper will be snapped up again before then, such is life 😞


----------



## Blanche (20 December 2020)

I agree with CC that this is getting weird now. I really am at a loss to understand why some of you are responding as you are. If Lev was as irresponsible as some of you are suggesting, would she not have brought him home the first day she met the dog? The snooping and the vitriol is not becoming on any of you, it reminds me of bullying teenagers. Love and light and sparkles to you all, it is Christmas after all!🧑‍🎄

eta I will most probably be accused of being a groupie ( or whatever someone said about supporting Lev)of Lev now. But hey ho!


----------



## Parrotperson (20 December 2020)

Levrier said:



			Just because he has me smile all evening despite this s-h-1-t (will now get bitched at for over reacting....)

View attachment 61489



GEORGE!  He is lovely. 

I don't pretend to know the politics of AAD but I do think for some reason people gang up on you. 

We should all be kinder. To everyone. This year has been sh1t in so many ways. I've been to 3 funerals and am about to go to a forth, a friend who literally dropped dead of a massive heart attack. 

My point being. LIFE IS TOO SHORT. 

I know you'll do the right thing and have the relevant experience. 

And yes everyone else is entitled to their own opinion but that doesn't mean you have to share it! If I shared every option I'd had over time I'd probably be in prison LOL. 

Be kind is all I'm saying. 

*sits back and waits for pile on*
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Penny Less (20 December 2020)

Lightening the mood, I see that Skinny dippers dogs have control of the  TV remote


----------



## meggymoo (20 December 2020)

Penny Less said:



			Lightening the mood, I see that Skinny dippers dogs have control of the  TV remote
		
Click to expand...

Wonder what they were watching. One man and his dog? Scooby Doo? Lassie?


----------



## skinnydipper (20 December 2020)

I wish they were still here, channel hopping.


----------



## Goldenstar (20 December 2020)

meggymoo said:



			Wonder what they were watching. One man and his dog? Scooby Doo? Lassie?
		
Click to expand...

Labradors would watch cookery programmes and ones about going for walks


----------



## Lintel (20 December 2020)

... bloomin heck. I came back to check in and see if a new doggo had joined the pack yet, wow the thread has take a tumble. Eek.


----------



## Parrotperson (20 December 2020)

I just hope Lev posts about the new woofer and ignores all the nonsense.


----------



## Zero00000 (20 December 2020)

Just wow! 

I hope all went well today Lev, whatever the decision is, after all, only you, and you alone can make that decision for your animals and your circumstances.


----------



## Lipglosspukka (20 December 2020)

I've just read through this. What a bunch of bullies! It's like being back at school.


----------



## {97702} (20 December 2020)

Well what an anticlimax after all that excitement, a day in bed with a migraine..... I’m working up to Christmas so I won’t be able to go to kennels until at least after Christmas, IF lockdown arrangements allow it then.  

I won’t be advertising which dogs I’m doing to see, I’m afraid the idea that someone would bother to do online research about a dog I was adopting was altogether too weird for my liking.  Particularly when they then proceeded to post a load of INCORRECT information about the dog.

So I’ll let you know when the next one arrives!  In the meantime I have plenty of dogs to keep me company 🥰🥰🥰


----------



## windand rain (20 December 2020)

Shame hope you are soon feeling better. The right one will find you regardless of the naysayers


----------



## {97702} (20 December 2020)

They do have that habit windandrain 😊  I’ve taken the most incredible ‘risks’ in the past taking on 2 greyhound boys on different occasions with very little knowledge of them at all - Hoover and Ace - they have turned out to be the two boys I have loved most ❤️ sometimes you just know.....


----------



## TheresaW (20 December 2020)

Levrier said:



			Since you have asked.... there you are.  The “disturbing post” you refer to was one made on a thread in Club House which was intended to be a place to discuss issues without judgement.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve really tried to sit on my hands  today, but you are really being out of order. You claim that BS dragged a post out of a “safe haven” but yourself posted a shot of it on another thread. I wouldn’t have known what BS was referring to not having read the safe post. It is there on the insurance post.

You can all call me a bully as much as you want, and can all ignore Lev’s bullying, but she does. If you don’t agree with her, or dare to offer a differing opinion, you are wrong.


----------



## CorvusCorax (20 December 2020)

Missing the point that it's kinda weird to drag stuff in from other threads and go looking for info on rescue sites and assume some sort of authority over a situation when someone you don't know says they might be, not definitely will be, getting a new dog.


----------



## {97702} (20 December 2020)

TheresaW said:



			I’ve really tried to sit on my hands  today, but you are really being out of order. You claim that BS dragged a post out of a “safe haven” but yourself posted a shot of it on another thread. I wouldn’t have known what BS was referring to not having read the safe post. It is there on the insurance post.

You can all call me a bully as much as you want, and can all ignore Lev’s bullying, but she does. If you don’t agree with her, or dare to offer a differing opinion, you are wrong.
		
Click to expand...

It would help however if you got your facts right.  The post I added to the insurance thread was how I felt about finding the report into my fathers suicide, which was indeed from the safe haven thread.  That post contained nothing which would have considered anyone to have thought I was having “disturbing” thoughts.  So it was NOT the post BS was referring to.

You have an unenviable habit of digging yourself deeper when you are in a hole TW, you are entitled to your opinions and have expressed them often in this thread but I’d really advise you stop now, plenty of others have called you out for what YOU are doing.


----------



## TheresaW (20 December 2020)

Ok, I’ll go back and look a little harder.

Who has called me out? I think I am just saying what a lot of posters think but won’t say. I maybe wrong of course.


----------



## misst (20 December 2020)

Once again I'm not entering the discussion on weirdness but I will hope to hear a happy ending to the possible adoption sooner rather than later. Whatever happens I find this forum very very helpful and informative from LOTS of different people and usually it is entertaining too. 
Wishing everyone (and that really is everyone) a peaceful christmas x


----------



## {97702} (20 December 2020)

I’ve not had a failed adoption yet misst so I’ll try my best to make sure this one is the same 😊  I mean if I can keep Millie I can keep anything 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## misst (20 December 2020)

I will wait to see what happens - we all need a bit of good news


----------



## Forum Admin Team (20 December 2020)

Thread locked pending review.


----------



## TheFatControlleR (21 December 2020)

Thread locked, OP is no longer available to respond.


----------

